

An Open Letter to Mark Zuckerberg on Net Neutrality-By Zuck's Host in Chandauli - nutanc
http://www.livemint.com/Opinion/NHdyVN9njNBvUtisGhTXSI/An-open-letter-to-Mark-Zuckerberg-on-net-neutrality.html

======
devnonymous
To give some context about this, Mark Zuckerberg recently responded to the Net
Neutrality debate currently raging in India:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102033678947881](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102033678947881)

He starts off with a warm-fuzzy-feel-good story about his visit to Chandauli,
a village in North India and then goes on to describe how Internet.org would
realize the dreams of the people he met there. The submitted article is a
response to that by the person from the foundation who hosted him.

